# Switch from X to XL



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd like to change my Expedition ( has the third seat) to XL. Is it worth the change?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

ricks2524 said:


> I'd like to change my Expedition ( has the third seat) to XL. Is it worth the change?


Its no change you should have both x and xl and if 2008 or newer u should have select too. Go into the hub or contact support about adding a xl only account. But I bet they already have xl automatically on your account since the o lyft expeditions without a 3rd row are government vehicles


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

My van can seat 7 pax, have the 3rd row seats. I still had to go to a hub to get added for XL as Uber didn't do it automatically.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MHR said:


> My van can seat 7 pax, have the 3rd row seats. I still had to go to a hub to get added for XL as Uber didn't do it automatically.


Weird. My car was automatically added as xl and select without doing anything. I just had them make me an xl/select only profile and a select only profile


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, many people on here stated that theirs was automatically done but mine hadn't been.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MHR said:


> Yes, many people on here stated that theirs was automatically done but mine hadn't been.


So yeah op could probably just email support for XL and inquire about select depending on year and market


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Indeed. 

I messaged support but nothing but crickets for 3 days. That's why I went in person and I was in the area of the hub as well.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also struggled getting my Expedition set up properly for XL on fuber, took a BUNCH of effort and back and forth....mightve been the whole SSV model government car docs though (added 3rd seat).

Bit of advice, unless its the long version (EL/max), pull the middle midrow seat --- youll often need the aisle luggage space, and it REALLY simpifies entry/egress

PS hells yeah its worth it, driving it on uberx should be prohibitively expensive on fuel costs...do XL only


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

ricks2524 said:


> I'd like to change my Expedition ( has the third seat) to XL. Is it worth the change?


Absolutely! XL rates are about 45% higher than X. 


Adieu said:


> Bit of advice, unless its the long version (EL/max), pull the middle midrow seat --- youll often need the aisle luggage soace, and it REALLY simpifies entry/egress.


Agreed 110%!

If you have the 2-2-3 configuration with the 2nd row bucket seats - pull the center console out. Otherwise you'll be climbing in and out to fold the seat(s) down so the 3rd row can enter or exit. And if you're not quick enough, the passengers will either climb over the folded down seat, or slide across the center console - neither of which is good for the upholstery,


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Absolutely! XL rates are about 45% higher than X.
> 
> Agreed 110%!
> 
> If you have the 2-2-3 configuration with the 2nd row bucket seats - pull the center console out. Otherwise you'll be climbing in and out to fold the seat(s) down so the 3rd row can enter or exit. And if you're not quick enough, the passengers will either climb over the folded down seat, or slide across the center console - neither of which is good for the upholstery,


XL is almost double X in Denver and just slightly less then Select .

I love the 2nd row isle I have a 2-2-2 configuration which requires me to call XL requests to verify number of PAX (however I'd say less then 10% have 6 people most my XLs are 1-3 people oddly enough I rarely use my 3rd row) but being able to climb to the back row is great. Recent outting with some friends and my 6'2" 250lbs friend sat in the 3rd row with another guy who is just slightly smaller and had no issues getting in or out . I'm 6 foot 260lbs and trying to get in with the folding seats is awkward through the center aisle is easy


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Absolutely! XL rates are about 45% higher than X.
> 
> Agreed 110%!
> 
> If you have the 2-2-3 configuration with the 2nd row bucket seats - pull the center console out. Otherwise you'll be climbing in and out to fold the seat(s) down so the 3rd row can enter or exit. And if you're not quick enough, the passengers will either climb over the folded down seat, or slide across the center console - neither of which is good for the upholstery,


No console or middle seat, no problem lol










Expedition (and Navigator) 3rd rows ACTUALLY seat 3 adults legally & comfortably, so no reason not to


----------

